# www.movieland.com (will geld)



## böbi (30 März 2006)

hi, es hat sich nen pop-up fenster geöffnet, da hab ich auf free trailer geklickt und dann hat sich ein programm von movieland instaliert. hab ich auch gleich alles gelöscht, 3 tage danach kamm auch dieses pop-up fenster mit bezahlen. die meinen die haben ne id-nummer von mir......und woolen jetzt 29 $ haben, kann mich aber nicht bei den anmelden und nen kundendiest haben die auch net, hab auch keine adresse oder so hinterlassen oder sonst was........

ich finde was die da machen ist nicht rechtskräftig........

können die meine adresse rausfinden oder ist das nur ne verarsche firma ???

hab mein system auch zurück gestellt, bekomme auch net mehr diese zahlungsanzeigen, aber trotzdem hab ich angst das ich von den post bekomme....

mfg böbi

danke für eine antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

also solange du keinen vertrag abgeschlossen hast brauchst du auch nix zahlen ganz einfach


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2006/01/movieland.html

Hier wird auf Englisch beschrieben, wie man das Programm los wird:
http://www.techspot.com/vb/post233382-30.html
(das könnte andere interessieren, die hier drüber stolpern)

Und hier ruft jemand zu einer SAMMELKLAGE auf, ein Wort, das ich hier ausnahmsweise schreiben DARF, weil es die deutsche Übersetzung von "class action lawsuit" ist und das ein Anwalt aus Los Angeles ist  (Carl Smith)

http://www.techspot.com/vb/post224244-28.html


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76855


> US-Online-Filmanbieter soll Nutzer mit Popups zur Zahlung genötigt haben
> Der Staatsanwalt des US-Bundesstaats Washington Rob McKenna hat gegen vier kalifornische Firmen Klage wegen angeblichen Verstoßes gegen den Computer Spyware Act und gegen Verbraucherschutzgesetze eingereicht. Die Beklagten betreiben laut Mitteilung Download-Angebote auf Abo-Basis wie zum Beispiel *movieland.com*. Dieses bietet eine dreitägige Schnupperphase an, in der die Interessenten den Dienst kostenlos nutzen können. Sie müssen dafür eine Software installieren, die nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft nach der Probierphase mit zunehmender Frequenz Popup-Fenster anzeigt, die einen großen Teil des Bildschirms verdecken und erst auf Dauer verschwinden, wenn der Nutzer zur Zahlung einwilligt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

wegen der Firmennennungen auch Englisch interessant
+http://www.atg.wa.gov/releases/2006/rel_Movieland_Spyware_Lawsuit_081406.html
Man beachte v.a. den namen bei der Firma "Alchemy" :stumm:


----------



## Ursula (16 November 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir das gleiche passiert wie "boebi". Besser gesagt meinem 13-jaehrigen Sohn. Jetzt erinnert mich mehrmals taeglich eine weibl. Stimme an eine Zahlungsverpflichtung fuer eine (nie) installierte Software. Weiss gar nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll. Bin ich zur Zahlung verpflichtet ??Koennte mir evtl. eine Mahnung einer Inkassofirma ins Haus flattern ?
Wer weiss Rat

Danke
Ursel


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

 Hier stehen einige allgemeine Hinweise  zu ABO-Verträgen, die - wenn Minderjährige im Spiel sind - auch auf andere Verträge über tragbar sind.
Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.
Mehr als allgemeine Hinweise sind wegen des Rechtsberatunggesetzes hier nicht möglich. Beratung in Einzelfällen können nur die Verbraucherzentralen oder Rechtsanwälte machen.


----------



## sascha (18 November 2006)

*AW: www.movieland.com (will geld)*

Zu movieland auch ein Hinweis auf dialerschutz.de: http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


----------

